# Activación de teléfono Kyocera Phantom KE414



## artifice (May 8, 2005)

Hola, yo tengo un teléfono kyocera KE414 fuera de servicio, como hago para activarlo? Tiene algo que ver eso de marcar 111111 y después ok, y todo eso o no?

Gracias.


----------



## caliche (May 9, 2005)

Si vives en Colombia, llévalo a un centro de soporte de Movistar.


----------



## dexaphone (May 18, 2005)

Loko si todavía no solucionaste tu problema decide si el equipo esta en modo sin servicio (si no toma señal) o si no tiene una línea activa. 

Eso de los seis uno´s y ok es el modo para entrar a la programación después te pide que ingreses el código subsidi o security que es el código SPC (Service programation code) que lo tiene la empresa que te vendió el equipo o si lo pediste alguna vez lo tenes que tener es un código de 6 dígitos y después ingresas a la NAM, ahí ingresas los valores de activación (NIM, SID, ETC.) y empieza a funcionar. 

Si estaba en una empresa y lo cambiaste a otra tenes que hacerle cargar la PRL, que es el listado de las antenas para que se comunique con esa empresa (la nueva) y recién después puede funcionar, y si el equipo esta en modo sin servicio tiene un problemita de placa, hay que repararlo. 

Espero haberte servido de ayuda, nos vemos.


----------



## ruffino (Oct 5, 2005)

hola q tal nesesitaria por favor si alguien me puede pasar los cod de activacion  para un kiocera ke414  desde ya muchas gracias ,


----------



## elangelitous (Abr 6, 2006)

Yo se como conseguir el codigo de bloqueo de cualquier kyocera. Alguien que me explique que cualesw son los valores de configuracion para una activacion, y yo le proporciono su codigo.


----------

